# Fever in toddler plus fast breathing..



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

I need some advise from other mommas.. I will call the advise nurse, but know they are just going to have us come in tomorrow and probably prescribe unnecessary antibiotics.

My baby just turned 2 and has had a mild cold for about a week...she came down with a fever this morning, ranging from 103 - 104+/-, taken under the arm. I am not too worried about the fever, we have been there before, and I believe it will serve its purpose in helping fight whatever virus she has...

Her cold is mild, little runny nose, a cough here and there, chest congestion is mild to nill. But her eyes are glassy, she is sleeping and nursing almost constantly. Her breathing is fast and her heart beat seems fast. Is this normal with the fever??? I can't seem to find anything that talks about this... I finally gave her some tylenol, as she was so miserable and shivering.

Do I need to worry about her breathing fast with the fever, or is this ok?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Fever raises your heartbeat. What would concern me is the glassy eyes and fast breathing. I am not an expert or medical professional. I draw the line at 103 and start giving meds but my dd's are both prone to febrile seizures. How is her hydration?

On the Dr. Sears website he recommends treating fevers above 103 with OTC meds

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp


----------



## Calvin'sMummy (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with PP re: heavy breathing often comes with fever. DS's last fever had a lot of heavy breathing and I was worried (and he was nursing like crazy and very tired too) but he did'n't seem to have any of the symptoms that Dr. Sears mentioned as things to worry about. He just seemed normal sick and my mommy gut feeling alarm didn't set off to anything being wrong. Plus he is almost 2 1/2 so I wasn't so fearful as I was when he was nine months old and had a 103 fever. We went to the ER then and I felt better because I was a new mom but looking back, he didn't need to go (I did







). The Dr. Sears link she sent is the guide I usually go by now. I always watch for the lethargic symptoms he describes and if your child is glassy eyed and more limp than just normal sick sleepy/tired eyes, I would go to the doctor.


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

The glassy eyes would worry me for sure. With all the crud going around these days, I'm not as reluctant to go to the ER or Doc as I used to be. If it were me, I'd take a rectal reading, as they're more accurate. (just discussed this w/cousin who is a nurse) Her temp could be higher than you think. Just a thought, HTH


----------

